# Transvaginal ultrasound due on Friday - advice please?



## MrsM2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi folks, DH and I have our first appointment at our local fertility clinic on Friday.  I have been told to go with an empty bladder as I will be getting a transvaginal ultrasound.  We have also been told we'll have a full medical history taken from both of us.  So far DH has had his SA done which all came back normal and I had my day 21 progesterone check which also came back normal.  I'm really nervous about this next step and worried about the possible results  
Any advice you can give on how to deal with this next step would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello MrsM

The transvaginal ultrasound is nothing to worry about...more embarrassing then anything it can be a little bit uncomfy but it doesn't hurt. 

My best advice at the appointment is to take a notebook and a pen as they will give you so much information it's good to be able to jot it all down and look back over it. We bought a specific notebook where any appointments etc we write everything down and it's been very helpful to flick back over. 

They may recommend doing more tests like a HSG which checks if your tubes are clear and might ask dh to do another SA. Try not to be nervous easier said then done I know. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Nat xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

transvaginal u.s..

best not think about it too much! i was really a bit freaked out by the idea the first time i had one. I've had so many now i could practically have it done in the street in the middle of town on a saturday afternoon and not bat an eyelid, but that first one, i really thought the whole idea was Very Weird. 

wear slip on shoes since it's one less thing to worry about rather than battling to get out of shoes/boots. wear a longish top because you'll feel less self-conscious getting dressed, or, wear a dress and keep it on just roll it up out of the way. if you usually have your hair tied back wear a scrunchie or something you can lie down comfortably wearing not a clip or something. you'll be asked to climb onto trolley-bed thing and lie down, if you're not very tall get them to lower it so you can get on, sometimes they won't think to do that and it's awkward and makes you less relaxed. they will probably put a foam wedge or cushion under your hips and a blanket over you. Think about something else til they've finished. Though they may let you see on the screen what is going on - it's usually very difficult to fathom it out, i mean they'll say things like 'that's your cervix' and you'll see a grey/black/white shape and think 'hello cervix' but you wouldn't know if they hadn't told you what you were looking at. It's actually quite amazing what they can see i mean really without cutting a person open it's quite cool they can tell anything at all. They may ask you to press on your belly or hold your breath if they struggle to see.  afterwards they'll give you some tissue to wipe yourself down with and then probably once you are dressed talk you through what they saw. 
anyway afterwards i wanted a shower the first time but that was psychological really
. x


----------



## MrsM2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks folks, 
My sis in law told me to think of it this way: they'll have a wee look around, they'll find out what's causing our problems and say "oh that's nothing, we sort that out every day". Maybe a bit optimistic but fc its something along those lines. Will let you know how we get on.
Thanks again x


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

If you would rather have a trans abdominal scan done just say so.  If you are reasonably slim it may well not be a problem.  I've had two cycles of IVF and now pregnant and I've always been ok with abdominal scans and it hasn't affected treatment.  If you have any concerns just ask the clinic in advance as they always made sure I got someone with experience of trans-abdominal scans and there was never a problem.  I know lots of people aren't bothered either way, but it's always helpful to know you can ask for an alternative if you want to.
bw
Flower


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

It's really only a little bit uncomfortable, and that's only right at the beginning. If you can keep as relaxed as possible that should minimise the uncomfortable feeling. I had one painful experience  in my late teens when I was underweight, had never even had a boyfriend and wasn't asked for consent so was very frightened. I had another last week and I was surprised how easy it was.

Don't be surprised if they do an abdominal scan first just to check from that view, and then move on to the transvaginal view. You can have the quick abdominal one done with an empty bladder.

I think they can see more with a transvaginal scan, and is this is a diagnostic scan I guess they'll be looking for the detail. But It is your choice so you could definitely say you only want an abdominal one if that's what you prefer.


----------



## MrsM2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Well I don't really know what I was so worried about - the nurse said it was less uncomfortable than a smear and she was right!
I seem to have some fluid in my tubes which needs further investigation so I need an abdominal ultrasound next and possibly a laparoscopy depending on results. Also my left ovary seemed to be playing hide and seek today - couldn't be seen anywhere! A full blood count was taken and DH has to provide another sperm sample for detailed analysis.  
It's going to be a long road & pretty daunting but fingers crossed things aren't too bad. The nurse said the next appointment for our consultant is October but I think we could be looking at November/December the way other appointments are falling. 
Has anyone else been told they have fluid in their tubes?
Thanks for your support earlier on in the week.


----------

